

Java 8 streams vs. C# LINQ - minaandrawos
http://blog.informatech.cr/2013/03/24/java-streams-preview-vs-net-linq/

======
ChicagoDave
LINQ is one of the best programming inventions in the last 20 years. It saves
hundreds to thousands of lines of code in general application development. It
also makes code easier to read.

